# [fsck]¿Por qué siempre salta cuando más prisa tengo?(abierto

## AnFe

Buenas a todos!

No sé si os pasará igual que a mí, pero es una cosa que siempre he dejado pendiente de solucionar y nunca lo hacía... El problema es que siempre que tengo prisa toca comprobar el disco duro durante el arranque.

Buscando encontré un script para Ubuntu que se llama Autofsck que lo que hace es preguntarte al apagar si quieres comprobarlo, en vez de al comienzo (cuando ya toca, no siempre).

La pregunta es simple: ¿sabéis de algún programilla para Gentoo que haga algo similar? Con que pregunte antes de hacer la comprobación ya me solucionaría el problema...

Un saludo y gracias de antemano!

----------

## Cereza

Si tienes mucha prisa puedes parar el chequeo con Ctrl+C y continuar bootando con Ctrl+D

----------

## the incredible hurd

Si en la segunda cifra del fstab, la que corresponde al pass de <dump> y <pass>, pones cero, jamás la comprobará, pero ojo, comprueba el dmesg, si lees algo del tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

 

habrá llegado el momento de comprobarla, aunque puedes ajustar el número de veces que la montas antes de revisarla (mi /home está en 50 veces, algo que me parecía más razonable que las 28 o 29 que vienen por defecto), con el comando tune2fs.

Si usas reiserfs, debes poner ambos números en cero... En otras palabras, no comprobarla nunca.

A pesar de que con un shutdown -Fr now obligarás a una revisión de todas las particiones que aparezcan en /etc/fstab.

Por otra parte, no veo qué te puede impedir importar el script Autofsck que mencionas de Ubuntu a Gentoo...

----------

## AnFe

Cereza, me interesaba una solución un poco más bonita... Ésa es la que vengo haciendo hasta ahora.

El caso es que mi compañero de piso tiene Gentoo, no sabe casi nada de Linux y quiere que se lo deje cómodo.

Lo del fstab tampoco me interesa, porque quiero que se compruebe de vez en cuando, pero que dé alguna opción para no hacerlo si no interesa en ese momento. Sobre importar el script, era lo que tenía pensado si nadie me daba una solución mejor...

La ley del mínimo esfuerzo es la que yo sigo, preguntaba por si había algo hecho me lo ahorraba yo.

Un saludo y gracias por las propuestas!

----------

## JotaCE

 *AnFe wrote:*   

> La ley del mínimo esfuerzo es la que yo sigo, preguntaba por si había algo hecho me lo ahorraba yo.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por las propuestas!

 

En gentoo la ley del minimo esfuerzo no sirve ni funciona para todo entras que leer, pensar y esforzarte por ti msmo, y sobretodo tener mucha paciencia. 

Para leyes de minimo esfuerzo el popular Ubuntu es tu alternativa.

----------

## AnFe

JotaCE, estoy con Gentoo desde la 1.4. Creo que sé bien cómo funciona...

Un saludo

----------

## Magnum44

Aaaaah! pienso exáctamente lo mismo! siempre he tenido en mi "Gentoo ToDo List" el buscar una solución a la puñeta del fsck al inicio. A ver si entre todos encontramos una solución. A mi desde luego me vendría al pelo. AnFe ¿Puedes dar mas datos sobre el script ese de Ubuntu para ver si es fácil adaptarlo?

----------

## AnFe

Mira, aquí tienes el wiki:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck

No he tenido tiempo de mirarlo, porque antes quería ver si alguien había hecho ya algo parecido, porque creo que es algo que a casi todos se nos ha pasado alguna vez por la mente.

Pero si no hay nada, este finde me lo miro a ver si es facilito...

Un saludo!

----------

## gringo

creo que no te hace falta tanto lío sinceramente :

- haz lo que te dijo the incredible hurd y elimina los 1 de la opción check que tengas en el fstab.

- si usas bash puedes hacerte unos simples alias en plan :

alias reboot+check="shutdown -Fr"

y listo, ahora llegará con que ejecutes reboot+check, habrá formas mas elegantes de hacerlo pero con eso puedes salir del paso.

saluetes

----------

## AnFe

Para salir del paso le doy a control+c. No quiero seguir saliendo del paso, llevo varios años saliendo del paso y ahora queria hacer algo más elegante. 

Bueno, gracias a todos de todas formas. Cuando consiga algo que sea elegante lo postearé para el que le interese.

Un saludo!

----------

## sefirotsama

A mi no me funciona lo de control+C más control+D, me reinicia la maquina una y otra vez... así que cuando quiero salir del paso arranco el laptop con bateria y automaticamente pospone al siguiente boot la comprovación.

Realmente estaria bien un mini script que preguntara si quieres hacerlo o no, si a los 5 segundos no se ha dicho nada que se haga solo.

No sé bien bien como hacerlo aunque en bash habria de ser sencillo... en todo caso leeré el hilo sin aportar mucho más ya que mis conocimientos no són muy grandes.

----------

## Habbit

El script que comprueba los sistemas de ficheros en el arranque es, si no recuerdo mal, /etc/init.d/checkfs. La idea más extendida es probablemente modificarlo para que haga como Windows cuando tiene que comprobar los discos al arranque. Me refiero a algo así: 

```
 * Checking all filesystems ...

   -> The following filesystem are scheduled for automated checking and repair,

      either on a planned schedule or because they were not properly unmounted.

      You can skip the checks, though this is NOT RECOMMENDED.

      Filesystems to be checked:

        /dev/sda1 on /boot (ext2,noatime)

        /dev/sdb5 on /var (reiserfs,notail,noatime)

   -? Check (default), skip and mount Ro (relatively safe), skip and mount rW

      OPTION [C,r,w] : 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0

   -> Proceeding with checks

e2fsck v.1.40 WIP

(...)
```

Por supuesto, esto no es óptimo, ya que (1) algunos sistemas de archivos podrían negarse a ser montados en RW sin comprobarse antes; (2) incluso si se montan como RO, pueden causar problemas (p.ej. un /tmp de sólo lectura impide la creación de ficheros temporales) y (3) habría que cambiar también el script que comprueba el sistema de ficheros raíz, /etc/init.d/checkroot. Aun así, creo que sería una solución satisfactoria para muchos usuarios desesperado

----------

## i92guboj

No entiendo tanto lío (y he leído el hilo entero).

Con fsck solo hay dos alternativas: ejecutarlo o no.

Si quieres que corra, configuras fstab para que lo haga, si no quieres que corra, configuras fstab para que no lo haga. Si quieres que corra a un intervalo distinto del que lo hace ahora, usa tune2fs (o la utilidad específica para tu sistema de archivos), si quieres que corra hoy o mañana o en un momento específico, existen 'alias', 'cron', 'at' y cosas similares. El único requisito es que la partición a comprobar esté desmontada.

Otra opción es hacerlo al apagar en lugar de al encender, para eso (no lo he probado) solo deberías necesitar copiar (y posiblemente modificar) el script chequeador de sistemas de ficheros al inicio en init.d y lanzarlo desde /etc/conf.d/local.stop... posiblemente haya que modificar las dependencias del script para que se lance después de desmontar los sistemas relevantes (o simplemente eliminarlas, si local.stop se lanza el último, cosa que no sé).

Se pueden escribir scripts, pero no se cual sería el sentido. No conozco el script que mencionais ahí arriba, así que no se exactamente lo que hará, quizás voy un poco perdido...

----------

